# FSc / Alevel student's scores, studying in medical colleges.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i found a very useful thing on PMDC website . .

here is the link having lists of FSc / equivalent scores of all the students, admitted in various medical & dental colleges of Pakistan in last 5 years.

Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > About Us > Recognized Medical/Dental Colleges

get an idea of where u stand ! where is the most probability of your admission .

click 'registered students' under the heading of medical college & u'll find lists of last years . 
lists of private colleges is under the public one .

#yes:happy:


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

very useful thing


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

:happy: thanx


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

nice. But it doesnt tell us the aggregate average. that would have definitely helped us more.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

those are new to this forum & want to know names of recognized medical colleges in pakistan/?!~ the link in my 1st post of this thread is also helpful for those medstudentz . . #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

moderators! i don't want another infraction due to unnecessary punctuations, so m retyping my above post;

medstudentz, who are new to this forum & want to know names of recognized medical colleges in pakistan... the link in my 1st post of this thread is also helpful for those . . #yes


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i found a very useful thing on PMDC website . .
> 
> here is the link having lists of FSc / equivalent scores of all the students, admitted in various medical & dental colleges of Pakistan in last 5 years.
> 
> ...



wow, thankyou #happy


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i found a very useful thing on PMDC website . .
> 
> here is the link having lists of FSc / equivalent scores of all the students, admitted in various medical & dental colleges of Pakistan in last 5 years.
> 
> ...


 HELMAND , MUHAMMAD DAUD , 894 , 1413/M/KEMC 
this is in merit list of king edward (year 2009-10)!plz can you tell me a student with this much marks can get into MBBS in K.E???
i am student of grade 12 now so can you plz help me out...?
thanking you in advance#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sammar said:


> HELMAND , MUHAMMAD DAUD , 894 , 1413/M/KEMC
> this is in merit list of king edward (year 2009-10)!plz can you tell me a student with this much marks can get into MBBS in K.E???
> i am student of grade 12 now so can you plz help me out...?
> thanking you in advance#happy


the answer lies in the fact that list contains all the students admitted in KEMU including a quota of seats, which are reserved for disabled students, students from other provinces & overseas/foreigners.
most of them dont score as well as locals... 
it must be name of such a student, because i never heard of any local student below 950 marks in FSc/Alevels, studying in KE. #yes


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> the answer lies in the fact that list contains all the students admitted in KEMU including a quota of seats, which are reserved for disabled students, students from other provinces & overseas/foreigners.
> most of them dont score as well as locals...
> it must be name of such a student, because i never heard of any local student below 950 marks in FSc/Alevels, studying in KE. #yes


yeah i was also a bit shocked to see that!#shocked ok so that must be the case!#yes 
in which med college are you?#happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sammar said:


> yeah i was also a bit shocked to see that!#shocked ok so that must be the case!#yes
> in which med college are you?#happy


i will be taking admission this year InshaAllah. #yes

& are you in alevels 2nd year??


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i will be taking admission this year InshaAllah. #yes
> 
> & are you in alevels 2nd year??


no in fsc part 2!#grin


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

It was quite useful thanks.


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

really helpful thanks


----------

